# Digital game camera



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey guy I need some advice. I am looking to buy a digital game camera and was wondering if you all had anything to say about them. There are a few for 100 bucks that seem decent, anyone have one of those? Any info would be great. Thanks in advance.
Matt


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

just get a refurbished camera from ebay - before you buy one check its rating on cnet.com or on this fantastic website:

http://www.steves-digicams.com/

I did this myself a year ago and I got the best camera $120 could buy - it was $300 at best buy that day


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Send h20 mellon and pm, he uses a few diffrent type of cams. I myself prefer the old 35mm film cams. lol


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I thought about on of the film cameras, but seems to me you would spend a lot of film when only half at best of the pictures are worth developing.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Depends on what you want to do with it. If your just scouting for deer, then you can even go w/ the 0.3 Meg ones from Wildlife. They run around $60

But it you want nice quality pics then go with something at least 1.3 as far as dig cams go.

I still sometimes perfer the old 35mm. Below are some examples. I got out of the cams, in fact I have ZERO left, but I really want to get some more.


This is from a Stealth Cam 35mm, yes the "cheap" $40 cams!!!










This is from a 0.3 Meg Bushnell Cam. This was a NICE cam. I would love to have one of their 3.0 meg cams










Prob one of my most favorite pics. Not a huge buck, but I just love the pic. Again from a cheap Stealth Cam 35mm










*I warn you, I have hundred of good deer pics from the 35mm ones, but I also have hundred of HORRIBLE pics of partial deer, etc.... I would suggest to go digital.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

also, if you want to do wildlife picture, canon S1 is a great choice - it is older and not expensive now and it has stabilized 10 or 12x zoom. The new S2 is still pretty expensive.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

leckig said:


> also, if you want to do wildlife picture, canon S1 is a great choice - it is older and not expensive now and it has stabilized 10 or 12x zoom. The new S2 is still pretty expensive.


I think what he is asking about is an Actual Inrared Deer Camera. Here is what they are:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/c...tx=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=game+cam&noImage=0


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks guys. I think I am going to order the moultrie 2.1 mega pixel.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I bought one of the Moutrie game cams last year and had some battery life issues. I had to return the first one and get a second one. I was getting less than 2 days battery life.

I purchased the rechargeable batteries for the second one along with a small solar battery charger and it lasts a long time. I liked being able to just visit the camera and change out the SD card to view the pics. The trip time on the moultrie is NOT very fast but works if you can get the deer to stay bait) in front of the camera for a while.

I will be getting a couple more this year, just not sure which ones yet. Probably one more Moultire and a Cuddeback


----------



## BigDave (Jun 3, 2004)

I also have the Moultrie 1.3. My luck must have been good as knock on wood have had zero problems (other than self inflicted) I have nearly 50 pics in just 5 days time. I usually can't wait and pull it daily to check the pics. I second the rechargable batteries. For 25 bucks you can get a battery and charger at Gander Mtn.
Here are a couple of bucks so far this year and a big one from last year(last years pic was with a 35 mm cam):


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

From what I hear Lundy, Cuddleback are still #1.

UNLESS..... you want to buy the Buckeye Cam, last I chedked it was in the $5,000 range!!! Somehow as long as you are within 1 mile you can view it live on some sort of portable monitor. Sounds neat, but EXPENSIVE!!!! I think it came out last year so the price is prob 1/2 of that now.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I had to check.... http://www.biggameproshop.com/digital-buckeye-cam.htm

Now they are $1995 & the range is 5 miles not 1 mile.


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

i have been using a cuddeback for 2 years and love it.kind of exspensive though.was thinking about getting a wildlife eye this year.those look awesome.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I won an auction on ebay today for a moultrie 200 3.1 MP. Can't wait to get it and throw it in the woods. I have 2 SD memory cards waiting at home for it.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Well I got my camera today in the mail. Tested it out in the house then went straight to the woods with it. Can't wait to see what happens. O yeah, What are everyones thoughts on the flash? Do you think it scares them off? Should I turn the flash off when the season gets closer?


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

hey flypilot i dont know how many pics i got of deer that stood in front of the camera in the middle of the night feeding while the camera took about 5 pics and they just kept on feeding.But i read an article by the drury brothers and they wont use anything with flash in the areas they hunt when it gets close to season.Good Luck


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks all. I have only checked it once, and that was the day after I put it out. I was checking to see if I had the height right, I didn't. I had it pointed too high. I had 2 pictures of a doe and only got a pic of her top half. I got the camera set right now. I acted like a deer and took a pic of myself to test it. I will post the first good buck I get a pic of if I am lucky enough to get a pic of one.


----------



## Capt.troy (Apr 14, 2004)

Your right H2O, that is not a monster but there is something majestic about that buck and picture. I guide over 40 hunts a year at kentucky whitetail outfitters and I have always told customers, dont sacrifice harvesting pleasures being caught up in moster dreams. Thats an awesome pic. Awesome background pic on my computer! I have 25 of the same cam and they do the job! Thanks again.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Good to see ya back Capt. Troy !


----------

